# Saylor Beall Compressor



## Joshua Orzech (May 25, 2017)

Hey guys/gals, first time poster. I just purchased a 2003 Saylor Beall VT-735-80 compressor with the 705 cast iron pump and Baldor 3 phase 5 HP 1750 RPM motor that was used commercially. It appears to have some aftermarket stuff added (appears to be a low oil cut off) and some stuff removed (pressure cut off switch) and copper tubing run to strange places. Air chuck port is missing as is the pressure gauge. I was wondering if someone could show me where I can get replacement parts and some pictures of how the compressor SHOULD be set up and where all the copper lines should be routed. Some parts are damaged such as the belt guard having a dent in it. I intend on replacing the three phase motor with a single phase. I will post pics after I get the two+ years of dirt washed off it.


----------

